# Récupérer post-it sur Dashboard avec Time machine



## kkiiyyaa (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour!!

Je suis un peu dans une impasse, j'avais noté des codes hyper important pour mes études sur les post it de Dashboard.

Je sauvegarde régulièrement mon ordi avec time machine, je l'ai formaté depuis mais possède toujours les sauvegardes.

Pourriez vous m'aider à retrouver le fichier qui les contient et surtout les mettre au bon endroit?

Je n'arrive pas à trouver dans "bibliothèque>preferences" après je vois pas lequel c'est 

Merci d'avance je compte sur vous!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 le contenu des post-its se trouve là : 

Petite maison / Bibliothèque / Préférences / widget-com.apple.widget.stickies.plist

Il peut y en avoir beaucoup, il faut fouiller le contenu avec TextEdit par exemple, ou plus simplement QuickLook.


----------



## tsss (27 Septembre 2012)

Peut-être aussi ....
Tu vas devoir monter l'image disque de ta sauvegarde et pour accéder au dossier Bibliothèque qui est caché tu peux utiliser Onyx (et la fonction afficher les dossiers et fichiers cachés).

En image ça donne ça :









Edit : Ah bha le dossier planqué était déjà trouvé ... bon je retourne faire la vaisselle hein


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Je viens de tester en passant par "Entrer dans Time machine".

Je suis allé dans la Bibliothèque / Préférences, et j'ai sélectionné les 88 fichiers Stickies.plist.

Clic droit, restaurer sur, nouveau dossier...

Et j'ai bien récupéré les 88 fichiers.













EDIT : 

1. beaucoup de ces fichiers ont zéro octets (les supprimer), mais dans la liste il y en a (pas à 0 octets) qui contiennent bien les infos des post-its

2. ces fichiers apparaissent comme "vérouillés" (cadenas), mais en faisant Cmd + I en en décochant la case "vérouillé", c'est bon.

3. ils ne sont pas lisibles par Quicklook, contrairement aux .plist de la bibliothèque, mais s'ouvrent avec TextEdit.


----------



## kkiiyyaa (27 Septembre 2012)

Bon, alors moi j'ai pas ça dans ma bibliothèque si j'ouvre les fichier backups sur mon DDE:














je ne comprends pas, bon là j'ai fait une date au hasard mais c'est partout pareil, comment c'est possible??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Tu n'es pas dans la bonne Bibliothèque...

Il faut aller dans la Bibliothèque de l'Utilisateur, pas celle du DD.

Utilisateurs / Ta petite maison / Bibliothèque / Préférences / Widget....

MAIS : tu ne dois pas passer par le Finder pour ce genre de manipulation, sous risque de corrompre ta sauvegarde Time Machine.

Fais comme j'ai indiqué plus haut, en passant par "Entrer dans Time Machine".

Si tu es sous Lion ou Moutain Lion, la Bibliothèque de l'Utilisateur est cachée, tu dois la révéler en cliquant sur la touche Alt.


----------

